# Rutinas I/O de Puertos



## MaMu (Jul 2, 2005)

Muchas veces en el diseño de interfaces nos encontramos con un problema a la hora de desarrollar el Software de control, sobre todo si se trata nuestra interface de nada más y nada menos que una extensión de nuestro ordenador. Aquí les proporciono como ayuda, las rutinas básicas de *Lectura y Escritura* de Puertos del PC, como por ejemplo el Puerto Paralelo, muy utilizado por quienes se inician en el maravilloso mundo de la Adquisición de Datos  y Control de Procesos, asi como también quienes utilizan esto como un recurso económico en el área de la Domótica.

*PUERTOS*

*Rutinas de LECTURA*

*Lenguaje PASCAL*

Dato:=Port[&direccion];

*Lenguaje ASSEMBLER*

mov dx,direccion
in al,dx
mov @result,al

*Lenguaje C/C++*

inp(direccion);

*Rutinas de ESCRITURA*

*Lenguaje PASCAL*

Port[&direccion]:=Dato;

*Lenguaje ASSEMBLER*

MOV DX,direccion
MOV AL,dato
OUT DX,AL

*Lenguaje C/C++*

outp(direccion, valor);

Pueden bajarse esta aplicación Gratuita muy útil para el monitoreo del Puerto Paralelo.
http://www.geekhideout.com/parmon.shtml


----------

